# Mens Invitation Day - Sat 11th May 2019



## DRW (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone fancy a invitational day, its pairs so only one person.

Just seen that the date has been listed for next year, cost is normally around Â£25ish

cheers

Darren


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 23, 2018)

What's the location and course, Darren ?


----------



## DRW (Nov 23, 2018)

Its at Beau Desert, Staffordshire but the place is now taken for the 11 May.

Not sure if this is somewhere you would travel to or interested in playing at, but I believe there is another later on in the year but can not enter yet and if you are interested will let you know.

EDIT its on September 8th btw and would need to check with son if he wanted to come on that date, as he will then be over 18 and could wish to be the guest men, being perfectly honest


----------



## DRW (Nov 23, 2018)

DRW said:



			Its at Beau Desert, Staffordshire but the place is now taken for the 11 May.

Not sure if this is somewhere you would travel to or interested in playing at, but I believe there is another later on in the year but can not enter yet and if you are interested will let you know.

EDIT its on September 8th btw and would need to check with son if he wanted to come on that date, as he will then be over 18 and could wish to be the guest men, being perfectly honest
		
Click to expand...

Just realised and thought it maybe sounded a bit rude And I forgot to offer if you wished to play the course just on a 'normal' day you are more than welcome to and be a guest.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 23, 2018)

I might take you up on that offer to play it as your guest next Spring or Summer, if the offer still stands then. I've heard lots of good things about Beau Desert.


----------



## DRW (Nov 23, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I might take you up on that offer to play it as your guest next Spring or Summer, if the offer still stands then. I've heard lots of good things about Beau Desert. 

Click to expand...

(warning : joke ), At Â£25 guest rate, hopefully the value for money shouldn't be an issue  

Yeah let us know if you do wish to next year, one thing to bear in mind is that in summer it can get fast & firm with some slopes on some fairways but I think that is part of the fun/challenge.

I look forward to it.

PS The offer of coming to play, is an open invite for others as well, as such btw. Always think that kind of thing is one of the best things with the forum.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Nov 25, 2018)

When it looks this good, I'm sure you'll get some takers
https://photos.app.goo.gl/oGpnn1DfyAgock2cA
fantastic greens, run so true it's scary


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 25, 2018)

Sorry but Iâ€™m at The Machrie that weekend.....


----------



## 2blue (Nov 25, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Sorry but Iâ€™m at The Machrie that weekend.....
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes. the 3 rounds for Â£100... great bargain & new course sounds good....  tee booked but I'm still busy setting-up accom & such. Where you travelling from?


----------



## DRW (Nov 26, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			When it looks this good, I'm sure you'll get some takers
https://photos.app.goo.gl/oGpnn1DfyAgock2cA
fantastic greens, run so true it's scary

Click to expand...

Cheers. Nice pictures. 

Changed a bit since, a number of those trees have gone. 

Greens still the same


----------

